# Upgrade from 8.2 to 8.3 with freebsd-update. ROOT MOUNT ERROR



## emmex (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like to update a FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE server to the 8.3-RELEASE. I have done a copy of the server disk on another one and I tried to update the copy, so the server is still working.

On the test machine, after the commands:

```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.3-RELEASE
# freebsd-update install
```

the system doesnâ€™t boot anymore, with the error:

```
ROOT MOUNT ERROR
```

Typing the *?* command it prints:

```
mountroot> ?

List of GEOM managed disk devices:
 acd0 gpt/10GB ad0p2 ad0p1 ad0
Loader variables:
vfs.root.mountfrom=zfs:poolusb/zfsguru-system-8.2-002
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw,noatime
```

Booting the system with mfsBSD I can import and export the pool.

What can I do?
Thanks.


----------



## emmex (May 3, 2012)

Just for completeness: upgrading from 8.2-RELEASE to 9.0-RELEASE works.


----------

